# Green light found to ease the pain of migraine



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

https://www.newscientist.com/article/2089062-green-light-found-to-ease-the-pain-of-migraine/


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> https://www.newscientist.com/article/2089062-green-light-found-to-ease-the-pain-of-migraine/


Interesting that green is the dominant color of vegetation. (not vegetative state ... deceased state perhaps)

All the more reason to stay away from Red Light Districts

Is this why hitting red traffic lights can give one a headache?










Autonomic Space Monkey said:


> Very interesting, & potentially good news for migraine sufferers. I wonder if it will have a similar effect on cluster Headaches?


A visual therapist had me get blue tinted glasses. Said that blue is good for treating brain injury and that red is good for stimulating adrenals. Yellow has been the worst color for me. You use a multi-spectrum light in your light box?


----------

